
“This Feature Should Be Easy” - mrzool
https://inessential.com/2019/11/03/this_feature_should_be_easy
======
tobr
“I can’t believe it doesn’t let you do [blank]. It’s _literally just a
checkbox_.”

If I ever hear that again I think I will add _literally just a checkbox_ that
doesn’t do anything.

